# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  New Zealand - nơi học tập và du lịch lý tưởng

## tddhcm148

Click ngay link dưới để cập nhập thông tin mới nhất:

New Zealand - noi hoc tap va du lich ly tuong

Thiên nhiên thanh bình, hùng vĩ và đa dạng của nước chim Kiwi đã trở thành nguồn cảm hứng lớn cho nhiều du khách và du học sinh trên thế giới. Nằm ở phía Tây Nam của Thái Bình Dương, giữa cực Nam và xích đạo, New Zealand là một trong số ít nước trên thế giới có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh và kỳ quan tự nhiên. Mỗi đại lục của New Zealand đều sở hữu cho mình những rét đẹp rất phong phú và độc đáo. Hôm nay công ty tư vấn du học Tân Đại Dương sẽ gới thiệu đến các bạn đất nước New Zealand - nơi học tập và du lịch lý tưởng để biết được tại sao nơi đây lại có sức hút đến như vậy. 

*Câu hỏi 1: “Chào công ty Tân Đại Dương, em năm nay 19 tuổi đang học lớp 12 trường THPT Trường Chinh, em dự định tốt nghiệp xong lớp 12 sẽ đi du học nước ngoài, em đang phân vân không biết nên đi du học nước nào, chị họ em rủ em sang New Zealand mà không biết có nên du học New Zealand không, nhờ công ty tư vấn giúp em. Em cảm ơn.”* 

Anh Nguyễn Bảo Anh – Giám Đốc tuyển sinh du học quốc tế Tân Đại Dương trả lời:

Chào bạn! Hiện nay, du học New Zealand đã và đang dần trở nên thu hút nhiều du học sinh trên thế giới bởi: 

*Kinh phí du học vừa phải:* 

Khi đồng đô la Úc và Mỹ càng ngày càng tăng cao thì đô la New Zealand vẫn rất ổn định trong suốt nhiều năm. Thêm vào đó học phí tại các trường New Zealand thường không tăng quá cao hàng năm khiến New Zealand ngày càng trở thành nơi cung cấp nền giáo dục chất lượng cao với chi phí thấp. Tổng chi phí du học New Zealand chỉ xấp xỉ 70% chi phí học tại Mỹ. 

*New Zealand cho phép bạn sinh viên đi làm thêm:* 

Đối với một số học sinh quốc tế mong muốn giảm phí, tránh phụ thuộc ba mẹ có thể đi làm thêm tại New Zealand với nhiều chính sách ưu đãi. Du học sinh có thời gian 20h/tuần trong suốt thời gian học để làm thêm với nhiều công việc để lựa chọn như trong quán bar, bồi bàn, quán cà phê, chọn ngành nghề có liên quan đến chuyên ngành đang học đều được hoặc các sinh viên có thể lựa chọn àm toàn thời gian trong kỳ nghỉ, lễ không chỉ thể bạn sẽ được thực tập hưởng lương từ 3- 6 tháng (tùy từng trường). 

*Cơ hội ở lại làm việc và định cư tại New Zealand:* 

Sinh viên sau khi tốt nghiệp có thể ở lại trong vòng 12 tháng để tìm việc làm. Khi đã có việc làm, bạn sinh viên có thể xin Sở Di Trú cấp visa làm việc đến tối đa 3 năm. Bởi New Zealand đang có sự thiếu hụt về nguồn nhân lực trẻ. Hơn nữa New Zealand đang thực hiện chính sách mở của để thu hút nguồn nhân lực từ bên ngoài. Một số ngành được chính quyền New Zealand ưu tiên và cộng điểm để xét định cư khi bạn làm việc như kiểm toán, lập trình viên, viễn thông, quản trị mạng, y tế và dịch vụ xã hội,… 

*Khả năng đậu visa du học cao:* 

Nhằm khuyến khích du học sinh quốc tế nói chung cũng như em học sinh Việt Nam nói riêng, hiện tại chính sách xin visa của bạn học sinh đã được thay đổi. Theo đó, các thủ tục xin visa New Zealand cũng được đơn giản hóa và việc chứng minh tài chính cũng trở nên dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều. 

*IELTS/TOEFL không bắt buộc:* 

IELTS là một điều kiện để xét duyệt hồ sơ nhưng không phải là điều kiện tiên quyết để đi du học New Zealand. Du học sinh có thể học thêm Anh văn trước khi vào khóa học chính nhằm mục đích là có thêm thời gian để làm quen với môi trường mới, cũng như làm quen với cách học mới. 

>>> Hãy truy cập ngay fanpage Du học Tân Đại Dương hoặc liên hệ (08) 3848 4879 – (08) 3838 2080 vào giờ hành chính để được tư vấn miễn phí về chương trình “New Zealand - nơi học tập và du lịch lý tưởng” 

*Câu hỏi 2: “Chào anh, em đang làm hồ sơ xin visa du học New Zealand, nghe nói New Zealand có rất nhiều địa điểm du lịch độc đáo nổi tiếng thế giới, anh có thể giới thiệu cho em biết những nơi thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch để khi sang New Zealand du học em sẽ tranh thủ đi chơi tham quan vào ngày nghỉ cuối tuần. Em cảm ơn.” ( Mai Thúy - 20 tuổi )* 

Anh Nguyễn Bảo Anh – Giám Đốc tuyển sinh du học quốc tế Tân Đại Dương giải đáp: 

_Chào bạn! Dưới đây là những địa điểm bạn phải đến thăm khi du học tại đất nước xinh đẹp này:_ 

*Sông băng Franz Josef* 

Không nơi nào trên thế giới lại có những dòng sông băng dễ tiếp cận đến thế như ở Bờ biển phía Tây New Zealand. Các ngôi làng Franz Joseph và Fox Glaciers là những nơi tuyệt vời để bạn khám phá các dấu vết còn sót lại của kỷ băng hà. Có nhiều chuyến đi có hướng dẫn thăm quan các dòng sông băng và các chuyến đi bằng trực thăng trong thành phố để em ngắm cảnh các dòng sông băng và các ngọn núi bao quanh. 
Rotorua 
Rotorua là một trong các địa điểm được nhiều du khách đến thăm nhất ở Đảo Bắc và xứng đáng được như vậy. Du khách đến đây để tắm tại các ao bùn nước nóng, hít thở bầu không khí nhiều lưu huỳnh và chiêm ngưỡng các mạch nước phun và các suối nước nóng. Rotuara cũng là một nơi tuyệt vời để bạn trải nghiệm nền văn hóa Maori. Người Maori tôn trọng nơi đây và ngày này 1/3 dân số ở đây là người Maori. Te Puia là điểm sáng thu hút du khách của Rotuara với các buổi biểu diễn văn hóa Maori và hangi truyền thống (các bữa ăn nấu bằng bếp lửa trên mặt đất) với địa nhiệt. 

*Vườn quốc gia Abel Tasma* 

Nằm tại khu vực nhiều nắng nhất New Zealand ở phía trên cùng Đảo Nam, Vườn Quốc gia Abel Tasman là một nơi lý tưởng kết hợp cả các hoạt động và nghỉ ngơi thư giãn. Tham gia chuyến đi bộ dọc bờ biển tuyệt đẹp trong các chuyến du ngoạn có tên gọi chính thức là ‘Các chuyến du ngoạn tuyệt vời’ của New Zealand. Chuyến đi mất khoảng 4 hoặc 5 ngày và học sinh sẽ ngủ đêm dưới bầu trời đầy sao hoặc trong một trong các căn lều. Một cách thăm quan vườn quốc gia được ưa thích là bằng thuyền kayak trên biển theo các chuyến thăm quan có tổ chức. Bạn sẽ dành cả ngày khám phá các vịnh đầy cát đẹp như thiên đường với sóng biển Nam Thái Bình Dương ấm áp và lấp lánh vỗ bờ và ngắm cận cảnh hải cẩu lông, cá đuối, cá heo và hàng trăm loài chim bản địa trong các khu rừng rậm rạp. 
Ngoài ra, New Zealand còn có rất nhiều địa điểm nổi tiếng như: Auckland, Kaikoura, Queenstown, Wellington, Marlborough, Vịnh Các hòn đảo, Bán đảo Otago ... Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về “New Zealand - nơi học tập và du lịch lý tưởng”, bạn hãy truy cập vào trang tandaiduong.edu.vn hoặc trang fanpage Du học Tân Đại Dương để luôn được cập nhật những thông tin bổ ích và đầy đủ nhất. 

*Câu hỏi 3: “Chào công ty, gia đình tôi dự định sang New Zealand du lịch vài ngày vừa đi chơi vừa tìm hiểu thông tin để chọn cho cháu nhà một trường đại học phù hợp để cháu đi du học New Zealand, nhờ công ty chia sẻ cho tôi kinh nghiệm du lịch sao cho chi phí vừa túi tiền. Tôi cảm ơn.” ( Hồng Loan đến từ Nha Trang ) 
*
Anh Nguyễn Bảo Anh – Giám Đốc tuyển sinh du học quốc tế Tân Đại Dương chia sẻ: 

_Chào bạn! Để du lịch New Zealand một cách trọn vẹn mà lại tiết kiệm được tối đa chi phí bạn nên:_ 

*Du lịch trái mùa* 

Đây là cách dễ nhất để nhìn ngắm New Zealand mà không tốn nhiều tiền. Mùa cao điểm du lịch ở New Zealand rơi vào mùa hè (tháng 12 đến tháng 2). Tuy nhiên, nhiều khu trượt tuyết hàng đầu như Queenstown, Wanaka, Cardrona và vườn quốc gia Tongariro xếp cao điểm thứ hai trong suốt mùa đông (tháng 5 đến tháng 8). 
Hãy chọn du lịch khoảng giữa mùa cao điểm và thấp điểm (shoulder seasons: tháng 3, tháng 4, tháng 9 và tháng 10) để tránh đông người và giá cả đắt đỏ trong khi vẫn tận hưởng được tiết trời, các hoạt động và những quang cảnh không thể tin nổi. 
*
Thuê nhà dân địa phương 
*
Dân Kiwi cực kỳ hiếu khách, và nhiều người cho du khách thuê nhà của họ với giá rẻ hơn những khách sạn lân cận. Để sống thật sự như một cư dân bản địa, hãy thuê một ngôi nhà hay căn hộ trên airbnb.co.nz hay bookabach.co.nz. 
Những trang web này cho phép học sinh thuê một ngôi nhà cho kỳ nghỉ ở bất kỳ đâu trên New Zealand với giá cả dao động rất phong phú. Những căn nhà này không chỉ rẻ hơn mà còn được trang bị nhà bếp với đầy đủ chức năng, dễ dàng để tự chuẩn bị các bữa ăn và tránh tiêu tốn nhiều tiền cho nhà hàng. 
Để tối ưu thời gian lưu lại đất nước này, hãy thật sự đắm mình vào văn hóa dân Kiwi, nhờ người chủ chỉ giúp các cửa hàng tạp hóa giá rẻ và nơi tốt nhất để cho điểm một bữa ăn địa phương mà lại hợp túi tiền. 

*Thuê xe 
*
Cách tốt nhất để nhìn ngắm những kỳ quan thiên nhiên này mà không phải mất tiền cho hướng dẫn viên là thuê xe hơi hay xe cắm trại (campervan). 
Nhiều cảnh đẹp ở đất nước xa xôi này nằm ở những nơi mà bạn bắt gặp hết sức tình cờ và điều này dễ dàng thực hiện hơn khi học sinh tự lái xe. New Zealand có nhiều công ty cho thuê xe với giá cả phải chăng, chẳng hạn như Jucy Rentals và Thrifty cung cấp xe hơi và xe tải với giá thấp nhất là 22NZD (khoảng 330.000 đồng)/ngày. 
Nếu giá đó vẫn còn quá cao, hãy tìm đến dịch vụ chuyển xe cho phép bạn thuê một chiếc xe hơi với giá 1NZD (15.000 đồng)/ngày, miễn là bạn giúp chuyển chiếc xe này đi đến thành phố khác, mà phổ biến là các tuyến đường Auckland đi Christchurch hay Christchurch đi Queenstown và ngược lại. 
Đầu tư vé tham quan thành phố 
Nếu bạn tính dành phần nhiều thời gian ở các thành phố nhộn nhịp của New Zealand như Auckland và Wellington thì hãy đầu tư vé tham quan thành phố. Chiếc vé giảm giá này sẽ đưa bạn đến nhiều địa điểm thu hút du lịch hàng đầu của thành phố - một phần nhỏ so với chi phí bỏ ra cho từng vé vào cửa. 
Với vé đa thông hành Auckland’s Multipass, bạn có thể đến năm điểm thu hút hàng đầu của thành phố như đi phà Fuller sang đảo núi lửa Rangitoto hay lên tòa nhà cao nhất New Zealand Sky Tower (328m). 
Ở thủ đô Wellington, vé tham quan thành phố cho phép du khách thăm sở thú nổi tiếng, đi một chuyến xe điện và nhiều giảm giá khác khắp nơi. Queenstown không chào bán vé “tất cả trong 1”, nhưng vào mùa đông vé trượt tuyết cho phép du khách chọn trượt tuyết ở nhiều sườn núi khác nhau. 

>>> Truy cập kênh youtube: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL14C072BCD5C0355D tại đây bạn có thểm tìm thấy thông tin du học mới nhất cũng như các chia sẻ của các bạn du học sinh từ các nước Mỹ, Úc, Canada, New Zealand, Singapore,… 

Xem thêm: Tại sao bạn nên đi đi du học New Zealand từ bậc trung học phổ thông?

Nếu còn bất kì thắc mắc nào về “New Zealand - nơi học tập và du lịch lý tưởng” hãy liên hệ ngay :

*CÔNG TY DU HỌC HÀNG ĐẦU TẠI VIỆT NAM: TÂN ĐẠI DƯƠNG*
 Địa chỉ công ty tư vấn du học – CN Quận 1: Mặt tiền 148/1 Trần Quang Khải, P.Tân Định, Q.1 (gần chợ và nhà thờ Tân Định)
 Tell: 08.3848 4879 – 0989 006 890
 Địa chỉ công ty tư vấn du học – CN Quận 5: 902 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.7, Q.5 (kế Đống Đa Cinema)
 Tell: 08.3838 2080 – 01665 157 271.
 Chi Nhánh Nha Trang: Số 7 Mê Linh, P. Phước Tiến, Tp Nha Trang, Tỉnh Khánh Hòa
 Điện Thoại: 058.3514036 – 097 860 4433 – 0936.483.620 (VP Nha Trang)

Website: www.tddvn.com – www.tandaiduong.edu.vn

*  LƯU Ý: TÂN ĐẠI DƯƠNG CHỈ CÓ 3 CHI NHÁNH Ở HCM VÀ NHA TRANG – KHÔNG CÓ CHI NHÁNH NÀO Ở HÀ NỘI	*

----------

